
Ask HN: How many unicorn startups since PG left YC? - bsvalley
I was just wondering how many unicorn startups came out of YC since PG left? Do we have names or a list of startups that made it to the billion dollar valuation club since then?
======
sharemywin
Might not be any since there were only 8 as of 2015:

As of August 26, 2015:

Number of YC companies worth more than $1 billion: 8 [1]

Number of YC companies worth more than $100 million: >40

[https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-stats/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-
stats/)

~~~
bsvalley
Yeah that's what I thought. Does it mean things have changed at YC? Maybe the
selection is a bit over engineered missing out on the basic stuff.

~~~
sharemywin
It's only 4 years so it would still take time. Probably need another 2 years
for things to grow that big.

